# Most surfy all-rounder



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm, surfy but chargeable.

Lago Open Road, Gnu Zoid, Jones Mind Expander, Arbor Cosa Nostra, Ride Warpig, Moss anything.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Hmm, surfy but chargeable.
> 
> Lago Open Road, Gnu Zoid, Jones Mind Expander, Arbor Cosa Nostra, Ride Warpig, Moss anything.


you seem to list Lagos often and for almost all board questions. You have a bag full of them there or something


----------



## spreadhe4d (Oct 23, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Hmm, surfy but chargeable.
> 
> Lago Open Road, Gnu Zoid, Jones Mind Expander, Arbor Cosa Nostra, Ride Warpig, Moss anything.


Im soo intrigued by the mind expander. Im going to try and demo one this season. I like the shape with the beveled base. Really looks like a wakeboard x snowboard. I am concerned its too geared towards good snow amd it wont hold an edge in the scratchy stuff. But it does have the magnetraction so that might help. Is it stable enough on piste or will i find myself switching back to my lib tech half the time?

Save the warpig, havent looked into the others yet. Though i remember last years open road was on sale for a good deal recently. I appreciate the response!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

a couple off the list:

yes optimistic 151

burton skipjack japan 152 (not the normal flat one, this one is S-camber)

never summer swift is a great surfy all rounder


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I'll add the Burton Skeleton Key and Nitro Quiver Squash to the list. No edge tech, though, and both are also on the directional end of the spectrum. 

If you want surfy and playful, the Skeleton Key will give you that as well as some of the other characteristics that you listed (tapered, directional, hybrid camber). The Squash is full camber despite the long nose. 

The Flight Attendant sounds like it ticks a lot of the boxes that you listed as well, but I haven't ridden one. 

Also from your list, the Mountain Twin is a great, versatile board; definitely playful and fun but not "surfy." I suppose if you set it back even more you could force some of that, but for me it's a stereotypical all-mountain, freestyle-capable directional twin. I only mention it because you stressed how important it is for your next board to have a "surfy" feel.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Alpine Duke said:


> you seem to list Lagos often and for almost all board questions. You have a bag full of them there or something


Freeride pow shape in a park flex fits a lot of people's needs.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

For what you describe I like my Yes Optimistic. Also always have heard great things about the Ride Warpig and recently I was talking to a lifty and he said he loves the Yes 420 for that stuff. He even talked about bombing groomers and even euro-carving (I'm not into that and/or can't do that).


----------



## spreadhe4d (Oct 23, 2017)

Can someone talk me out of getting the mind expander? I’m obsessed with the surf tech and it supposedly being real quick and playful while still holding a decent edge. I ride stowe vt mostly and spend all day riding the tight, steep trees. If I just ride my full camber board on the worst of worst days will I be fine? Appreciate the input so far. I feel like I’m crazy wanting to get this board for some reason.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

spreadhe4d said:


> Can someone talk me out of getting the mind expander? I’m obsessed with the surf tech and it supposedly being real quick and playful while still holding a decent edge. I ride stowe vt mostly and spend all day riding the tight, steep trees. If I just ride my full camber board on the worst of worst days will I be fine? Appreciate the input so far. I feel like I’m crazy wanting to get this board for some reason.


Well IMO if you are used to ride camber and you are obsessed with a rocker board, it's going to be a deal breaker if you have to do some hard snow or slopes.
The mind expander is a powder board, it's not a versatile board. The same applies to the Burton Fish.
From the list you showed, I have to say I love the Flight Attendant. I bought one and I'm really happy with it. It's for me the dream board for the freerider.


----------

